
Basic Income: A Sellout of the American Dream - leptoniscool
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601499/basic-income-a-sellout-of-the-american-dream/
======
spb
I was hoping to see people on Hacker News rebut this article, or at least
_comment_ on it.

